# wtf did i hook?



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

fishing on my boat underneath 3 mile tonight, I still do not know what I kept hooking into, but, it would only hit gulp shrimp, and would break everything I threw, I know how to fight a fish, this sum bitch broke everything. even put a 4ft 80lb floro leader, broke it too. we lost almost a whole jug of gulps trying to catch him


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Cut the 80-lb leader or broke it off your line?

Prob a small shark if I had to guess.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Or blues


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

PurpleNGold said:


>


I have caught a few of these before haha


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

i doubt its blues, ive surfaced pretty large blues from the bridge deck on 4lb mono, i would venture to say its a grouper hanging out close to his hole, gonna need offshore tackle and some wire leader to get him out but its possible if you feel like bothering with it. i would say grouper or some kind of ray. is it moving fast or slow.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Shark !!!!


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

it was moving extremely fast, it was hanging out within 3 - 4 of the surface and staying there, I could cast in the same direction and every time it was instant hookup.

I'd get a little line back and he'd run again making long runs. I didn't see a fin the one time he hit about 20ft from the boat. I fought this thing for a total of about an hour and a half on all the rods on my boat


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

i would guess at shark but i could be wrong, almost everything in the ocean can be caught at 3mb or bob sykes, go out there with a big offshore rig and lock him down lol


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

big jack, tailing your leader. or shark


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Chuprafishbra...


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

UFO....underwater flying object. Those damn Gulf Breeze aliens are at it again. Your rig was getting hung on the craft.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Perhaps a big Jewfish. There used to be some down there years ago.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

guess I'm going to have to get some bigger gear and go back for vengeance lol, I had never fought anything so aggressive, as long as I threw in the general direction it was I would hookup, I probably hooked into him 7+ times.

whatever it was has me convinced I'm going after bigger fish this year lol


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

If it was hitting a gulp near the top I'd say baby shark or Bluefish..


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Flguy32514 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> guess I'm going to have to get some bigger gear and go back for vengeance lol, I had never fought anything so aggressive, as long as I threw in the general direction it was I would hookup, I probably hooked into him 7+ times.
> 
> whatever it was has me convinced I'm going after bigger fish this year lol


No way you hooked the same fish 7+ times. Do you seriously think after he broke off he would swim back to the same spot and wait for your next gulp? You were probably just throwing over an old cable just under the surface and spinning your drag. In other words you were just getting hung up. Real common with tourists and others who don't have a clue.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

so lemme get this straight.... I was hooking a cable, that was going on long runs, would only hit one type of bait, breaks the surface of the water violently when I'm not touching it's? 

I'm not some tourist, next time you want to insult someones fishing abilities, find someone else


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Lol!!! It sounds like a school of very large bluefish. Those things are crazy strong, have a mouthful of sharp teeth, make loooong runs and tend to splash around a lot on top during the fight. The guy above made one good point, though poorly stated, there's no way you were hooking the same fish over and over. There was a school of large, toothy fish there. This time of year, by process of elimination, had to be a school of fat-ass blues. 

It would help to know what else you threw at them. Blues aren't exactly known for being picky. The gulp might've just been sinking down to where they were, faster. Or hey, maybe they just had a taste for gulp that day. Maybe you were working the gulp faster than the other stuff? Blues love to chase stuff down.

This story reminds me of a day at Johnson Beach (sound side) last year. A couple buddies and I were chillin on a sandbar, swimming and drinking. All the bait we had left, at that point, was some 2'' bull minnows. I've never had much confidence in bull minnows, so I wasn't fishing...yet. My buddy tosses out a little b minnow just cuz he wanted to watch a rod, and put it in the rodholder on his kayak. We were twenty yds away when it hit...and in chest-deep water lol! By the time he got to his rod, the line was just bout all gone. He tightened up on it and the hook pulled out. He put out another baby bait...BOOM!!! He tried to fight this one...hook pulled out. A third time...same thing. By now, I've got a baby-ass bull minnow on my friggin rod lol. I hooked and lost two of them myself. Our best guess was big stingrays or giant black drum, maybe big bulls. Either way, it was crazy as hell lol.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I would say some small sharks. With vluefish and soft plastics more then half the time they will just bite the tail end of the lure off.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

With the usual blues around here, I'd agree. I know it's rare, but we do get some big ol' 5-10 pounders come through here. Those guys aren't biting just the tail of any lure and as rare as they are, they are sure to blow a few minds from time to time. They fight like fish twice their size. That said, it very well could've been sharks too. It was one or the other, not many other options this time of year. That's the beauty of the one that got away lol. Let's just say they were probably 60# kings...for shits and giggles.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

we threw fresh shrimp on a jighead and cut bait on a Carolina rig, tried free lining shrimp too, the gulp was all it would hit. according to the FF it was hanging out between the surface and 10ft down


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Sidebar - I too recently figured out how good of a bait bull minnows are... out-fished live shrimp 2 to 1 our last trip out.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Tyler Massey said:


> If it was hitting a gulp near the top I'd say baby shark or Bluefish..


I'll second that.


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

I've hooked quite a few huge fish under the 3MB on Gulps on a spinner bait and I have to disagree with the baby shark or Bluefish theory. I've been towed quite a few times in my kayak by what seemed like a run-away freight train! Definitely not a Blue or small shark.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Gulping Gulp*

Huge Black Drum or Goliath. Can't understand why to taste for Gulp only? By any chance, do you work for Berkley?


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

panhandleslim said:


> Huge Black Drum or Goliath. Can't understand why to taste for Gulp only? *By any chance, do you work for Berkley?*



Don't know if that was directed at me....................or why. If at me I'll answer this. I have no affiliation with any bait company, I use Gulps almost exclusively when I fished under the bridge and many other places. Why, because they work! 

I have caught many 35-40" Redfish under the bridge on a Gulp on a spinner bait and fished like a jig. Many other people in kayaks fishing near me came over to watch the fight and were very surprised to see my bait.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

haha no I don't work for berkly, if I did I wouldn't be so mad about how many gulps I lost they aren't they aren't cheap lol. I agree with one of the other members I think it may of just been the presentation


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Any huge black drum in the area...

Brent


----------

